
Ask HN: What are good solo developer blogs that you enjoy reading? - lucasfdacunha
Hey guys, I like to read blog bosts about developers that run some kind of project (rentable or not) and usually are pretty open about its development and how things are going.<p>However, it&#x27;s really hard to find some of those, unless you found those somewhere. Hacker Newsletter today had a pretty good article https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mtlynch.io&#x2F;solo-developer-year-2&#x2F;<p>I&#x27;m mostly looking for something similar since this kind of blog post can give some good insights.<p>Thanks.
======
enriquto
I follow regularly these people, these are mostly slow-going blogs or
websites:

1\. Fabrice Bellard: [https://bellard.org/](https://bellard.org/) This is not
really a blog, but a traditional website with links to the work of its author
(who is probably one of the top programmers ever). It updates rarely, but when
it does, it is to expose yet another monumental piece of computing work that
will blow your universe.

2\. Linus Akesson:
[https://www.linusakesson.net/](https://www.linusakesson.net/) He's always
onto some funny crazy things: obfuscated programming, underhanded programming,
c64 emulation, chiptunes...

3\. Uriel l'Étranger: [http://cat-v.org/](http://cat-v.org/) The only self-
described "philosopher of software" that I have ever seen. His website is of
course not updated anymore, but you can re-read it many times and always learn
something new.

4\. Ted Unangst: [https://flak.tedunangst.com/](https://flak.tedunangst.com/)
Nice to follow some cool news about openbsd development

5\. Andy Chu: [http://www.oilshell.org/blog/](http://www.oilshell.org/blog/)
Who has embarked in an amazing quest to turn the unix shell into a cleaner
tool

6\. Jens Gustedt:
[https://gustedt.wordpress.com/](https://gustedt.wordpress.com/) If you
_really_ want to be up to date about the evolution of the C language

~~~
notjustanymike
Did I just run Windows 2000 on my Pixel???

~~~
rcamargo
lol

------
avinassh
I love the blog posts of Julia Evans - [https://jvns.ca/](https://jvns.ca/)

they are quite informative and very enjoyable to read.

~~~
ganstyles
I really enjoy these, but they're really for an entry level audience. See,
e.g., how to do a select query in SQL. Good to know, for sure, and helpful if
you're unfamiliar with SQL, but definitely really basic. Love the drawings
though, and I could see if I were just getting into being an SWE or aspired to
be one, they could be a good starting point.

~~~
icebraining
They're for an entry level audience, but not just for aspiring SWEs. I've been
a professional developer for a while, yet I'm part of the entry level audience
for XDP programs[1] or for the ML bias-variance tradeoff [2]. Her posts are
"entry-level" because she's so good at making complex stuff easily
understandable for beginners of all kinds.

[1] [https://jvns.ca/blog/2017/04/07/xdp-bpf-
tutorial/](https://jvns.ca/blog/2017/04/07/xdp-bpf-tutorial/)

[2] [https://jvns.ca/blog/2016/01/02/winning-the-bias-variance-
tr...](https://jvns.ca/blog/2016/01/02/winning-the-bias-variance-tradeoff/)

~~~
njitbew
I recently came across her "Perf zine" [1] and immediately bookmarked it
because I enjoyed it so much. It may target entry-level engineers, but it's
still a joy to read for anyone.

[1] [https://jvns.ca/perf-zine.pdf](https://jvns.ca/perf-zine.pdf)

------
shaklee3
For low-level software, these are great:

[https://eli.thegreenplace.net/](https://eli.thegreenplace.net/)

[https://travisdowns.github.io/](https://travisdowns.github.io/)

[https://preshing.com/](https://preshing.com/)

~~~
huhtenberg
Good blogs, but I wouldn't call them focused on "low-level" software. The
material is more of a conventional desktop software development.

~~~
shaklee3
Maybe I just don't read all the articles, but the ones I've seen on there are
definitely for low-level programming. Things like release/acquire semantics,
writing a game engine, and AVX512 penalties.

------
gengstrand
Whenever I evaluate a technology stack for microservice architecture
viability, I implement the same feature identical polyglot persistent
microservice then run it through the same load test as all the others. In that
way, I can compare and contrast these various technology stacks. I blog about
the results here.

[http://glennengstrand.info](http://glennengstrand.info)

So far, I have covered clojure on ring, scala on finatra, java on dropwizard,
javascript on node, python on flask, scala on scalatra, java on spring boot,
go, and typescript on apollo (graphql).

~~~
0x445442
Great idea for a blog! Is there any reason you have not ventured into the
serverless realm? It would be interesting to hear the take on that ecosystem
from someone who has such experience with microservice stacks.

~~~
gengstrand
That is a great question. You are absolutely correct. I try to evaluate open
source technology stacks that are emerging. I do feel like there is growing
interest in serverless computing but most companies end up going with AWS
Lambda which is not open source. I was wondering if the folks here are
considering open source serverless technologies. If so, then which ones are
making your short list?

~~~
0x445442
Maybe [https://www.openfaas.com/](https://www.openfaas.com/)

------
SyneRyder
Cliffski's blog is one of the only ones I follow that is still active. Not
every post is on development progress, but enough that I find it worth
following:

[http://www.positech.co.uk/cliffsblog/](http://www.positech.co.uk/cliffsblog/)

A couple of recent posts I liked:

[https://www.positech.co.uk/cliffsblog/2019/12/16/stability-p...](https://www.positech.co.uk/cliffsblog/2019/12/16/stability-
productivity/)

[https://www.positech.co.uk/cliffsblog/2020/01/14/trying-
to-a...](https://www.positech.co.uk/cliffsblog/2020/01/14/trying-to-avoid-the-
small-indie-valley/)

------
new_here
Here’s a curated list of engineering blogs, anchored to the individual
category: [https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-
blogs/blob/master/R...](https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-
blogs/blob/master/README.md#individualsgroup-contributors-1)

Might be some names you recognise or want to explore.

I also wrote a basic script to rank domains by HN upvotes if you want to
distill the list a bit more: [https://github.com/RhettTrickett/hacker-news-
rank](https://github.com/RhettTrickett/hacker-news-rank)

------
Pmop
I used to read Joel's Joel on Software a lot. Also, Graham's . Another hidden
jewel is the Elias Daler's blog.

Edit: I have to add Steve Corona's blog to the list. He's more on the
motivation and guidance side. Everyone gonna hear and read stories about
people getting straight out of their college with a six-figure job, working
for SV startups. But the truth is, you're more likely to struggle, a lot,
specially if you live outside of the developed world. Instead of success,
Steve's story is of one who dropped out of the college at 19 and had to sleep
in his car for while.

~~~
lucasfdacunha
Do you have the link to those that you've mentioned?

~~~
yori
Really easy to find with a quick search:

[https://www.joelonsoftware.com/](https://www.joelonsoftware.com/)

[http://www.paulgraham.com/articles.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/articles.html)

------
koenigdavidmj
Joey Hess: [http://joeyh.name/](http://joeyh.name/)

Lives out in the sticks and codes embedded stuff in Haskell, usually to
automate his life in the backwoods of East Tennessee.

~~~
mark_l_watson
Thanks for posting that. I went down a rabbit hole reading his off the grid
material. I live in a fairly small mountain town but still with a civilized
lifestyle: I can easily walk to two health food stores, movie theater,
library, and the local food bank where I enjoy volunteering. My wife and I
talked about moving ten miles outside of town but decided against it.

I also like Joey’s Haskell projects. Good stuff.

------
sixhobbits
I had a similar question the other day. I asked a few people and no one seemed
to have a good collection to point to.

I specifically like reading posts by people who post regular retrospectives
(weekly, monthly, or yearly).

So I started [0]. It only has three entries right now (including the one you
mention above), but I would love to see contributions via pull requests.

[0] [https://github.com/sixhobbits/technical-
writing/blob/master/...](https://github.com/sixhobbits/technical-
writing/blob/master/retrospectives.md)

------
DyslexicAtheist
I really love Jesse Frazelle's[1] blog. She posts things about low-level
(firmware/open-hardware/system) security. Her work is already well known here
on HN[2].

A few more of my fav:

The grugq (NatSec, Tradecraft, OpSec): [https://gru.gq/](https://gru.gq/)

Pinboard (aka Maciej Cegłowski):
[https://idlewords.com/](https://idlewords.com/)

Adam Aelkus: [https://aelkus.github.io/](https://aelkus.github.io/)

Bert Hubert: [https://berthub.eu/](https://berthub.eu/)

____

[1] [https://blog.jessfraz.com/](https://blog.jessfraz.com/)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=jessfraz.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=jessfraz.com)

------
ashnehete
[http://rachelbythebay.com/w/](http://rachelbythebay.com/w/)

------
gmcquistin
[https://overreacted.io](https://overreacted.io) \- Dan Abramov's blog

------
sandov
[https://drewdevault.com](https://drewdevault.com)

~~~
yuri91
I second this, but all of his posts hit the front page of HN anyway, no need
to actively follow it! (/s)

------
rounakdatta
One of the sweetest Distributed Systems blogs I have ever read:
[http://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com](http://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com)

And yes, also my favorite 101 explainer blog:
[https://arjunsreedharan.org](https://arjunsreedharan.org)

------
kamaal
Not exactly a blog but as fresher I used to read
[https://www.perlmonks.org/](https://www.perlmonks.org/)

PerlMonks. The Original StackOverflow.

I still at times discover cool programming ways. Its a treasure mine.

~~~
montyhallpy
What is a "fresher"? Freshman?

~~~
joeberon
Freshman are called fresher in other countries, at least in UK

------
kmatthewc
[https://vorpus.org/blog](https://vorpus.org/blog)

I was particularly influenced by this post.

[https://vorpus.org/blog/notes-on-structured-concurrency-
or-g...](https://vorpus.org/blog/notes-on-structured-concurrency-or-go-
statement-considered-harmful/)

~~~
eitland
Reading the last one now. Haven't made up my mind yet but the writing is great
so far.

------
huhtenberg
[http://www.tinytouchtales.com](http://www.tinytouchtales.com) covers both the
process and the results, including the $ numbers. Great games too :)

[https://bvckup2.com/wip](https://bvckup2.com/wip) covers mostly technical
parts, but gives a good view into what's involved in making a software product
from A to Z, especially in the parts further down the page.

------
fulldecent2
Here is my list of solo developer blogs. Usually they are on topic. This does
not include personal blogs I follow that happen to be developers.

@mdo (Bootstrop) - [http://markdotto.com/](http://markdotto.com/)

Keith Cirkel -
[https://www.keithcirkel.co.uk/](https://www.keithcirkel.co.uk/)

Coding – Corbin's Treehouse -
[https://www.corbinstreehouse.com/blog](https://www.corbinstreehouse.com/blog)

Aaditya Purani – Ethical Hacker -
[https://aadityapurani.com/](https://aadityapurani.com/)

Ben Balter - [http://ben.balter.com/](http://ben.balter.com/)

fulldecent -
[https://privacylog.blogspot.com](https://privacylog.blogspot.com)

Orange - [http://blog.orange.tw/](http://blog.orange.tw/)

Cocoa with Love -
[http://www.cocoawithlove.com/](http://www.cocoawithlove.com/)

Mark Otto - [http://markdotto.com/](http://markdotto.com/)

Moxie Marlinspike's Blog -
[http://www.thoughtcrime.org/blog/](http://www.thoughtcrime.org/blog/)

hueniverse - [http://hueniverse.com/](http://hueniverse.com/)

~~~
brandon272
I stumbled upon Corbin's Treehouse back in the late 90s when I was a kid
researching... treehouses! Was enthralled by his treehouse construction and
still visit from time to time for all the other content.

------
simonw
I started posting weeknotes a few months ago and it's really helped me get
back into the habit of posting at least once a week:
[https://simonwillison.net/](https://simonwillison.net/)

Weeknotes archive here:
[https://simonwillison.net/tags/weeknotes/](https://simonwillison.net/tags/weeknotes/)

------
Mojah
If you’re into Laravel and PHP, Freek is very open about all his code:
[https://freek.dev](https://freek.dev)

I also blog about code and the financial side of running your own business:
[https://ma.ttias.be](https://ma.ttias.be)

------
cpach
Brent Simmons has a good blog where he writes about the development about the
RSS reader Netnewswire

[https://inessential.com/](https://inessential.com/)

(Netnewswire itself is not a solo project though)

------
kccqzy
Small Cult Following, for Rust core language development:
[http://smallcultfollowing.com/babysteps/](http://smallcultfollowing.com/babysteps/)
It's far from a solo project but he presents unique insights into the
language. I personally really enjoyed his discussion of associated type
constructors and high-kinded types, a series back in 2016(!), back when I
started toying with Rust and somewhat frustrated by the lack of HKT.

------
dhardenb
I started a blog last year with the intent of sharing my journey to build an
online game as a solo developer.

My activity dropped off but I’ve recently committed to push forward again so
plan to get back to blogged several times a week.

I’m working on a post right now to talk about my experience of having my game
reach #2 here at HN at what that was like. Should have it out tomorrow.

Anyway, you might find it interesting:
[https://blog.spacefrigates.com](https://blog.spacefrigates.com)

------
akoutmos
[https://akoutmos.com/](https://akoutmos.com/)

I started a blog the middle of last year and have written mostly about topics
related to Elixir. But have also covered topics like RabbitMQ, Prometheus,
Grafana, and PostGIS. I find my own blog very useful as I often reference the
associated GitHub tutorial projects to remind myself how I did something :D.

Next week's post is about using Loki for structured logging!

------
lhnz
[https://wordsandbuttons.online](https://wordsandbuttons.online)

------
epicgiga
Awesome comment feed.

Specific to CSS, Chris Coyier's stuff is good [https://css-
tricks.com/author/chriscoyier/](https://css-tricks.com/author/chriscoyier/)

Fairly sure he's solo enough and blogger enough to count.

------
joshwcomeau
Shameless self-plug: I blog about React, interaction/animation, and remote
work. It's a bit of a pot pourri, but people seem to like it!

[https://www.joshwcomeau.com/](https://www.joshwcomeau.com/)

------
visualphoenix
Nicholas Frechette[0] has a deeply technical blog about building his MIT
licensed animation compression library for game development...

[0] [https://nfrechette.github.io/](https://nfrechette.github.io/)

------
codevscolor
1\. [http://www.oilshell.org/blog/](http://www.oilshell.org/blog/) 2\.
[http://fragmentedpodcast.com/](http://fragmentedpodcast.com/) 3\.
[https://blog.stylingandroid.com/](https://blog.stylingandroid.com/)

I have more than 30 blogs on feedly.

btw, I blog on [https://www.codevscolor.com](https://www.codevscolor.com)

------
app4soft
1\. Alex Pakhunov: [https://blog.not-a-kernel-guy.com/](https://blog.not-a-
kernel-guy.com/)

 _Alex Pakhunov_ (aka _' Not a kernel guy'_) is Sr. Software Engineer, Flight
Software at SpaceX.

He born and graduated in Ukraine, but now is U.S. citizen.[0,1]

[0]
[https://twitter.com/alexeypa/status/958886120825081856](https://twitter.com/alexeypa/status/958886120825081856)

[1] [https://blog.not-a-kernel-guy.com/about/](https://blog.not-a-kernel-
guy.com/about/)

~~~
app4soft
2\. Eric Buijs: [http://homehack.nl/](http://homehack.nl/)

 _Eric Buijs_ about himself:[0]

> _I’m an privacy, free /libre software, open data and open standards
> advocate. I’m holding a grudge against Big Tech, big IP holders and
> authoritharian governments. Furthermore I’m a 3D designer, 3D printer,
> webdesigner and overall DIY guy. But most of all I’m a free man._

> _In addition I 'm also a bicycle enthusiast. The bicycle is one of the most
> energy efficient ways of transportation and as far as I'm concerned the most
> fun way. On top of that riding a bicycle is an excellent way to lose weight,
> increase strenght and improve overall health. Now get on your bicycle and
> have fun._

[0] [https://fosstodon.org/@ericbuijs](https://fosstodon.org/@ericbuijs)

[1] [https://homehack.nl/about/](https://homehack.nl/about/)

------
bullen
I'm trying to get a forum about MMO development started by posting to my own
blog from here: [http://reddit.com/r/mmodev](http://reddit.com/r/mmodev)

------
ivanech
This is a true solo developer:

[http://pketh.org/archives/](http://pketh.org/archives/)

It looks like this thread is turning into general blog recommendations. I like
these, and they haven't been listed:

[https://macwright.org/](https://macwright.org/)

[https://tonsky.me/](https://tonsky.me/)

[https://nadiaeghbal.com/posts/](https://nadiaeghbal.com/posts/)

------
thallavajhula
Here are some of the blogs I follow:

[https://tjcx.me/](https://tjcx.me/)
[https://blog.vjeux.com/](https://blog.vjeux.com/)
[https://zachholman.com/](https://zachholman.com/)
[https://rsms.me/](https://rsms.me/)

------
winrid
Oh good, more things to add to my rss reader :)

The Dolphin blog is good. [https://dolphin-emu.org/blog/](https://dolphin-
emu.org/blog/) It might have what you're looking for. Not single dev though,
but very personal.

John Carmack on Twitter is good as well.

Here's my own: [https://blog.winricklabs.com](https://blog.winricklabs.com)

------
narrowtux
Very good articles about Elixir and Erlang

[https://www.theerlangelist.com/](https://www.theerlangelist.com/)

------
bra-ket
[https://lemire.me/blog/](https://lemire.me/blog/)

------
chandureddyvari
I personally enjoy [https://jalammar.github.io/](https://jalammar.github.io/)
and [https://mlexplained.com/-](https://mlexplained.com/-) For machine
learning & deep learning stuff

------
darekkay
I've been building a Dashboard web app for almost one year now and I'm
blogging [1] about it from the first day.

[1]
[https://dashboard.darekkay.com/docs/blog/](https://dashboard.darekkay.com/docs/blog/)

------
666lumberjack
[http://danluu.com](http://danluu.com) is excellent.

------
edem
I think what you are looking for is Indie Hackers:
[https://www.indiehackers.com/](https://www.indiehackers.com/) They have a
plethora of interviews with one-man projects you can learn from.

------
yakshaving_jgt
Here’s a good one: [https://stevelosh.com/](https://stevelosh.com/)

And here’s mine: [https://jezenthomas.com/](https://jezenthomas.com/)

------
_bxg1
John Carmack tweets pretty regularly, often about projects. Right now he's
taking a solo swing at AGI

[https://mobile.twitter.com/ID_AA_Carmack](https://mobile.twitter.com/ID_AA_Carmack)

------
ponana
[https://kyletruong.com](https://kyletruong.com)

I recently quit my job to become a solo dev and just started blogging about
the process. If my content is of any value, please consider visiting.

------
ChrisMarshallNY
I write about Swift and various development topics.

I’m getting ready to start a new series about Core Bluetooth.

[https://littlegreenviper.com/miscellany](https://littlegreenviper.com/miscellany)

~~~
xenihn
Looking forward to the Core Bluetooth series.

~~~
ChrisMarshallNY
I'm beginning now. It may take a while before it's done. If you want to look
at it while I still have it up on blocks, I could always use feedback.

Feel free to contact me _(See my HN ID
-[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=ChrisMarshallNY](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=ChrisMarshallNY)
. I have details therein)_.

------
fendy3002
Not solo but factorio:
[https://factorio.com/blog/](https://factorio.com/blog/) team has blog which
is maintained every friday and very insightful

------
skiril
[https://www.starterstory.com/](https://www.starterstory.com/) Its like Indie
Hackers was back then. Before it changed ownership and became boring....

------
lucasfdacunha
A good friend of mine is a very talented frontend engineer and has a very cool
blog/website.

[https://rafaelcamargo.com/stories](https://rafaelcamargo.com/stories)

~~~
rcamargo
Thanks bro!

------
ndri
[https://rubenerd.com/](https://rubenerd.com/) is a dude from Australia who
posts about BSD, anime and various tech-related stuff.

------
eternalny1
Raymond Chen's The Old New Thing:

[https://devblogs.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/](https://devblogs.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/)

------
Arnie0426
I love reading these two for Python/Recommender Systems: 1\. Ben Frederickson:
[https://www.benfrederickson.com/blog/](https://www.benfrederickson.com/blog/)
2\. Erik Bernhardsson: [https://erikbern.com/](https://erikbern.com/)

And for pure ML: 1\. Ferenc Huszár:
[https://www.inference.vc/](https://www.inference.vc/) 2\. John Langford:
[https://hunch.net](https://hunch.net) (although he hasn't written a technical
post in a while)

------
hopia
As for developers building projects, you might like:
[https://www.derrickreimer.com/](https://www.derrickreimer.com/)

------
kndjckt
I love Matthew Rocklin’s (the maintainer of Dask) blog
[https://matthewrocklin.com/](https://matthewrocklin.com/)

------
victorleungtw
I blog about my learning journey here if you're interested:
[https://victorleungtw.com](https://victorleungtw.com)

------
klden007
AWS Lambda lead Articles about distributed systems and more

[http://brooker.co.za/blog/](http://brooker.co.za/blog/)

------
EvanKRob
Nothing fancy but the content is really good.
[https://talktechnical.net/](https://talktechnical.net/)

------
wesleybatista
[https://www.indiehackers.com/](https://www.indiehackers.com/)

The founder also runs a podcast.

------
avindroth
Designer/gamedev/makes interesting tools

[https://xxiivv.com/](https://xxiivv.com/)

~~~
hokumguru
I think he’s living off the grid on a boat in the South Pacific. Incredibly
cool dude.

------
boobo94
Hi,

I'm Boobo and I have a dev blog: [https://boobo94.xyz](https://boobo94.xyz)

Hope you subscribe there.

Thanks

------
dinkblam
if you are into obj-c/swift, there is a list of the most useful blogs here:
[https://apple-developer.org/resources/online-
resources.html#...](https://apple-developer.org/resources/online-
resources.html#blogs)

------
rammy1234
[https://www.staticfire.site](https://www.staticfire.site)

------
EliRivers
Steve Yegge's old rants are good. I can never tell for sure which parts are
him trolling me.

~~~
jcalabro
Agreed, though I don't think he's trolling.

Here's the link to his classic "Drunken Blog Rants":
[https://sites.google.com/site/steveyegge2/](https://sites.google.com/site/steveyegge2/)

------
buboard
the twitter of the maker of nomadlist , levels.io . He doesn't seem to have
time to write blog posts, but he 's actively against the VC and publishes his
company's financials 100% in the open

He gives real advice rather than wannabe advice

------
vzhou842
shameless self plug: [https://victorzhou.com](https://victorzhou.com) has a
mix of machine learning, web development, and other topics. You may have seen
some posts from there on HN in the past

------
dorumus
rusu.io tracks the challenges, lessons and successes in the development of a
solo developer.

It won't overflow you with content that you cannot keep up with, but you'll
get good insights into how a stoic approach to life and development works

------
ryeguy_24
[https://tyler.io](https://tyler.io)

------
wikunia
If I'm allowed to self promote my own blog:
[https://opensourc.es](https://opensourc.es) Currently building a constraint
solver from scratch and in a few days there will be a post about how to build
an Enigma and how to crack it

------
rahuldottech
Not always strictly dev related, but nice:

[https://codinghorror.com](https://codinghorror.com)

[https://shkspr.mobi](https://shkspr.mobi)

------
rcamargo
Very nice post! A lot of awesome references here.

------
firemelt
This thread os great

Google really kill personal site like these

------
wafflez180
Declan Hopkins: [https://dooskington.com/](https://dooskington.com/)

His latest Antorum game blogs have been real interesting

------
jacobobryant
Here's mine: [https://jacobobryant.com/](https://jacobobryant.com/)

Can't vouch for if it's any good though ;)

------
SlyShy
Indiehackers.com has tons of these. Enjoy!

------
brianpgordon
Looks like nobody has mentioned
[https://daringfireball.net/](https://daringfireball.net/) yet.

~~~
rahuldottech
That's hardly a developer blog though. It's mostly commentary on Apple's
business practices and products.

~~~
brianpgordon
It's Apple-focused but it's definitely from the perspective of a developer.
It's not generic macrumors-type reporting for the layman.

~~~
AsyncAwait
I'd argue it's from the perspective of the Apple marketing department. At
least often.

------
travmatt
For reverse engineering, Rolf rolles.

------
irockzz
Personally i follow codeburst.io

------
unixhero
Hacker News!

------
person_of_color
Dan LeMire

John Regehr

------
yori
Here's a good one: [https://susam.in/](https://susam.in/)

Stumbled on this when his domain was hijacked accidentally due to an anti-
botnet operation and his post about it came on HN (check the "Sinkholed"
post). Since then I've subscribed to his blog, read the older posts and
enjoyed the newer posts too.

He mostly posts about technology and mathematics. The reason why I got hooked
to this blog is that they are mostly about offbeat topics that I wouldn't
normally come across on my own. So there is something new to learn from every
post. And they are very well written with great attention to detail.

~~~
peterapps
How does a domain get hijacked _accidentally_? Don't domain transfers take a
few days and require approval from current domain owner?

~~~
Qub3d
The blog post states that the domain was erroneously flagged as belonging to a
botnet system by a German law enforcement org, which took control of the
domain to "sinkhole" what they assumed was botnet traffic.

------
spawarotti
www.yegor256.com

~~~
yakshaving_jgt
Ah, yeah. I’ve met Yegor. Charismatic, but has some incredibly stupid
opinions.

His latest post for example explains that if you ask your boss what you should
be working on next, you are a loser.

I would never call any of my employees a “loser”.

If your boss thinks of you as a loser, you should fire your boss.

~~~
floatdrop
> you should fire your boss

This not how it works in our world.

~~~
yakshaving_jgt
Sure it does. Software development is a seller’s market. There’s plenty of
opportunity out there for any half decent programmer, and nobody should be
compromising on their dignity for the sake of a pay check.

------
bdg
I am working towards a side-project but it's not live yet. I hope to launch it
in the summer. I plan to document the process and release some posts about it
"kalzumeus style" once I start it. My main blog right now is
[https://statagroup.com/](https://statagroup.com/)

